# 50 second USB recording module



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I found a relatively inexpensive USB sound module that can be easily hacked for props at Electronics123 . Not bad for about $11. They also have the software to upload sounds to the card and a link to a decent how-to that someone did for a model train layout.

These will play one clip up to 50 seconds long, either one time or in a loop.

They also have 20 second modules that are not USB, but use the speaker as the mic.

http://www.electronics123.com/s.nl/it.A/id.2845/.f
http://www.electronics123.com/s.nl/it.A/id.2741/.f

Enjoy!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

*These work great!*

I used two of the 50 second USB modules last year, just added a jack to plug into computer speakers. Very simple software adds any .mp3 track for sound effects, voice overs, etc. Easy, cheap and simple.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

It's good to know that someone has used these successfully. I think they are good for props where you need to trigger one audio track.


----------

